# Deodorant Help



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello all

A while back I took part in this thread here (Need to make a switch... | Soapmaking Forum - Soap & Candle Forums ) and made a batch of deo.  It worked, but I had issues with the product ruining some of my clothes.  I am not sure if it was the recipe itself though, as I was visiting a buddy of mine who uses such a product and he has to shave his armpits - otherwise you can't smear it very well and/or have to use so much that you end up ruining your clothes.

Now, I am not going to start shaving my armpits to be able to use a product.  But The Admirable Lady does use some and it would sort of make sense that I make some, but I don't want to ruin her clothes (she would murder me a little bit).  

Alas I can't seem to find the actual recipe I used, but here is the recipe from the product my wife uses:

Shea butter
baking powder
coconut oil
corn flour
mango butter
zinc
jojoba
almond oil

This is a product in Europe and so the list is in order of % (although at 5% and under they can be mixed up) - with that in mind, what do we think would be a good mix of those to get an efficacious product without staining?  The packaging says to use a fingertip.

Thanking you in advance


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Oct 6, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> zinc


Not quite as scary as sodium, but still I wouldn't enjoy smearing metal powder onto my skin. Do you rather mean zinc oxide/carbonate/chloride/gluconate/stearate/ricinoleate?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 6, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Not quite as scary as sodium, but still I wouldn't enjoy smearing metal powder onto my skin. Do you rather mean zinc oxide/carbonate/chloride/gluconate/stearate/ricinoleate?



Good point, sorry - zinc oxide (CI 77947)


----------



## earlene (Oct 6, 2021)

Did you ever try the babassu based deo many of us have made & still use as discussed in *this thread*? It does not stain the clothing.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 6, 2021)

earlene said:


> Did you ever try the babassu based deo many of us have made & still use as discussed in *this thread*? It does not stain the clothing.


The link isn't working for me I'm afraid. But no, I haven't.  I'd have to order it from a supplier and I would only really need it for that one thing, which makes me a little hesitant


----------



## AliOop (Oct 6, 2021)

Here are some suggested ratios and ingredients:

40% arrowroot powder 
20% coconut oil 
11% cocoa butter 
10%s shea butter
9% tapioca powder 
4% magnesium hydroxide
4% zinc ricineolate 
1% Vitamin E 
1% essential oils


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 6, 2021)

Coconut Oil will stain white shirts, Babassu does not.  Just a little FYI

I use Babassu at 42% and Magnesium Hydroxide at 30.3% 2% zinc ricinoleate, small percentage of illipe butter, varying amounts of carnauba wax dependent on winter or summer, BTMS25 and Cetyl Alcohol, and 1.6% sifted twice nano zinc oxide. Sorry not quite ready to give up my recipe completely since I do still sell my deodorants.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 6, 2021)

Carolyn, you know I love your deodorant recipe better than all the others I've tried. It doesn't stain and works very well to control odor. The tube recipes that I've tried are pretty similar to yours.

The recipe I suggested above is quite different because @The Efficacious Gentleman is trying to dupe a paste recipe that his wife likes. It worked ok for me, but I dislike pastes due to having to clean my fingers after applying. But I wanted to offer that so he could get some ideas of percentages.

If TEG wanted to use your suggested ingredients in a paste-type formula, would you recommend that he leave out the wax, maybe the cetyl?


----------



## earlene (Oct 6, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> The link isn't working for me I'm afraid. But no, I haven't.  I'd have to order it from a supplier and I would only really need it for that one thing, which makes me a little hesitant


Fixed the link.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 6, 2021)

earlene said:


> Fixed the link.


Hmmmm, having read the first few pages of that thread, I might just have to order some babassu while I read the other 33 pages!


----------



## AliOop (Oct 6, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Hmmmm, having read the first few pages of that thread, I might just have to order some babassu while I read the other 33 pages!


I highly recommend it. It is soooo much nicer than CO!


----------



## dibbles (Oct 6, 2021)

I'd order the babassu, Gent. I think your wife will like it and the formula in the thread earlene linked has worked well for many.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello Gent! Babassu is awesome in deodorant. My deodorant contains only 2 ingredients- babassu oil and magnesium hydroxide powder, which I make into a creamy paste that easily rubs in. It works wonderfully, and does not stain my clothes. 

Ingredients such as butters and coconut oil stain my clothes, but thankfully, I found 2 different things that work wonders to completely remove such oily stains:

1) A simple mixture of one part 3% hydrogen peroxide to 2 parts Dawn Ultra Dishwashing Liquid. I make this one up fresh/on the go, only as much as needed at a time since it does not keep for very long. 

2) A simple mixture of 75 mLs (1/3 US cup) vinegar and 250 (1 US cup) mLs Dawn Ultra Dishwashing Liquid. I mix the 2 together, pour into a spray bottle and store it under my kitchen sink (it stores indefinitely for me). It works great for oil stains on clothing, as well as for cleaning up my soap-making equipment, and also for removing soap scum on shower doors.

The directions for either one are the same: To use, I apply liberally to the stains, rubbing in well with an old toothbrush, and then I let them sit and stew about 30 minutes before washing in the washer as normal. 

If using the hydrogen peroxide concoction on colored clothing, first make sure the clothes are colorfast (i.e. the colors are set and don't bleed when washed), or else you might get some bleaching going on. I've personally never had that happen to me when using it on my colored clothing, but I've heard of it happening to others. 

My personal success story-  I have 2 blouses that I once thought were ruined a few years ago by a natural deodorant I was using at the time that contained coconut oil and shea butter- a ruby red blouse and a royal purple blouse. The deodorant in question produced dark, unsightly oil slick stains in the underarm area that would not come out with my usual washing detergent in my washing machine. I was quite upset about it, because these are two of my most favorite blouses. Anyway, even though the blouses had been washed and dried in the dryer, those 'set-in' oil stains came completely out after applying either one of the 2 concoctions above. You could have knocked me over with a feather!

For what it's worth, I've found that the hydrogen peroxide concoction is more powerful in that it works in a single wash for me, while the vinegar one can sometimes take a few extra tries before getting all the oil stain out, depending on how bad the stain is.  

Re: magnesium hydroxide.....it has another use besides deodorant: there are several folks that use it to make their own 'Milk of Magnesia' antacid. I have not ever done so myself, but I've read of others that buy it for only that purpose. 


IrishLass


----------



## Gaisy59 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hello All. I have been experimenting with cera bellina wax mixed in with the babassu and magnesium. I have it down to 5% in the mix and left it in my car at 30 C and so far no melting and it stays in stick form and no prob with my tops that i can tell.  I will be trying it in lower amounts but unfortunately we are heading in fall here and i cannot get the hot hot weather until next year. The spread it a little difficult at 5% but i am hoping to get it down low without getting melt.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Oct 7, 2021)

Try this one...

Easy Homemade Essential Oil Deodorant
This homemade deodorant takes only minutes to make, and it lasts a LONG time since only a tiny amount is needed each day. Plus, it works!

Ingredients:
1 tablespoon baking soda
3 tablespoons arrowroot powder or non-GMO corn starch works well, too.
3 tablespoons vegetable glycerin
12 drops essential oils of your choice

Instructions:
Combine the baking soda and arrowroot in a glass jar.
Add enough glycerin to create a smooth consistency.
Add in essential oils and stir.

Keep a popsicle stick or other small stirring stick in the jar and stir as needed before applying.
Over time, if it seems dry, simply stir in a little more glycerin or water.
To use, swipe a small amount down the center of each armpit.

There are many essential oils appropriate for deodorant. 

Lemon, Pink Grapefruit, Geranium, Key Lime, Cypress, Lavender, Clove Bud, Coriander, Peppermint, and Oregano.

All 9 are full of antibacterial, antimicrobial, antiseptic, astringent, and anti-inflammatory properties. 

In addition:

cypress and geranium are both supposed to be good deodorizers
clove bud is reported to be an antioxidant and has anti-aging properties
pink grapefruit tones the skin and helps to remove toxins from the body.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Oct 7, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> Try this one...
> 
> Easy Homemade Essential Oil Deodorant
> This homemade deodorant takes only minutes to make, and it lasts a LONG time since only a tiny amount is needed each day. Plus, it works!
> ...


This is just me but i tried the baking soda formula and ended up with red burning underarms. I gave heard the same from others. Not to say it affects everyone the same.


----------



## Megan (Oct 7, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Coconut Oil will stain white shirts, Babassu does not.  Just a little FYI
> 
> I use Babassu at 42% and Magnesium Hydroxide at 30.3% 2% zinc ricinoleate, small percentage of illipe butter, varying amounts of carnauba wax dependent on winter or summer, BTMS25 and Cetyl Alcohol, and 1.6% sifted twice nano zinc oxide. Sorry not quite ready to give up my recipe completely since I do still sell my deodorants.



I was thinking yesterday about a deodorant with an emulsifier as it makes sense for reducing staining and I haven't seen it a lot around... was wondering if others were doing something similar.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 7, 2021)

Gaisy59 said:


> This is just me but i tried the baking soda formula and ended up with red burning underarms. I gave heard the same from others. Not to say it affects everyone the same.



Ditto. I won't use any amount of baking soda in a deodorant for my personal use (and I wouldn't sell it either). I know baking soda is an irritant, due to its alkaline pH.

Also the "12 drops of EOs" in the recipe given might not be skin safe if a person chose something like clove, cinnamon, or other EO that's not GRAS (generally recognized as safe). I'd want to see the percentage EO in the product based on weight AND the specific type of EO before I'd be comfortable using that amount of EO.

edit: Clove (bud or stem) and cinnamon leaf are recommended at a maximum of 0.6% by weight. Cinnamon bark at a max of 0.07%. Oregano at 1.1% max, and Mexican oregano at 1.2% max. Percentages given for dermal (skin) use. Source: Tisserand and Young, Essential Oil Safety, 2nd ed.


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Oct 8, 2021)

Well, baking soda works for some folks, not so much for others.  My skin has traditionally had a low pH for decades.  Destroyed countless wristwatches until I switched to titanium watches.
Selling baking soda based deodorant I guess is a personal decision, but Arm & Hammer has been doing if for decades.  Same for body powder too.  No lawsuits that I know of or heard of.
Glycerin has been known to cause some people to break out on the skin.
I was merely offering some help and a suggestion.  Essential oils are widely varying too, we're assuming the person choosing the oils has common sense, but that has been shown to be a rare commodity these days since the destruction of our education system thanks to the NEA and the overall dumbing down of America in general.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Oct 8, 2021)

Professor Bernardo said:


> Well, baking soda works for some folks, not so much for others.  My skin has traditionally had a low pH for decades.  Destroyed countless wristwatches until I switched to titanium watches.
> Selling baking soda based deodorant I guess is a personal decision, but Arm & Hammer has been doing if for decades.  Same for body powder too.  No lawsuits that I know of or heard of.
> Glycerin has been known to cause some people to break out on the skin.
> I was merely offering some help and a suggestion.  Essential oils are widely varying too, we're assuming the person choosing the oils has common sense, but that has been shown to be a rare commodity these days since the destruction of our education system thanks to the NEA and the overall dumbing down of America in general.


I know, it’s so hard trying to find something that works. I kept using the baking soda one because it does work, but I couldn’t figure out why my underarms burned until i delved into the baking soda issue further. Those recipes should definitely come with a warning.

Having said that…so far I haven’t heard any complaints from the babassu/magnesium crowd and the deo definitely works.


----------



## alashka.tan (Oct 9, 2021)

Gaisy59 said:


> This is just me but i tried the baking soda formula and ended up with red burning underarms. I gave heard the same from others. Not to say it affects everyone the same.


yeah baking soda doesn't agree with some skin types. even I had a bad rash after I used it.


----------



## lonalea (Oct 10, 2021)

arrowroot powder?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 11, 2021)

Still working through the thread, but a question about the type of magnesium. I can get/have oxide or chloride much more readily than hydroxide. Would they also be options to use?


----------



## earlene (Oct 13, 2021)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Still working through the thread, but a question about the type of magnesium. I can get/have oxide or chloride much more readily than hydroxide. Would they also be options to use?



From what I can find with a quick search, Mg Oxide mixed with water becomes Mg Hydroxide, so it seems it would probably be fine, but I am not sure if it would impact percentages used.  Some folks on the web mention using Mg Chloride in DIY deodorants, but I would be concerned with absorbing additional salt through the skin.  I suppose if you are not on a salt restricted diet for medical reasons it may not matter to you, but for some folks it may.
Perhaps DeeAnna has already addressed the question within the Pits thread, but I don't really recall specifically. I would be suprised if it hasn't come up before, though.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 13, 2021)

Gaisy59 said:


> This is just me but i tried the baking soda formula and ended up with red burning underarms. I gave heard the same from others. Not to say it affects everyone the same.


Same!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 13, 2021)

I make a deodorant from the DIY Bath & Body Shop on Etsy. Those who use it, my husband, my daughter and granddaughter, customers, love it and swear by it. One customer buys two at a time; she's told me she's tried almost every deodorant that is out on the market and she loves this one. Obviously not giving the recipe here but the recipe I use has the following ingredients (in no particular order):

OLIVEM 1000 – Olivem 1000 is made with Olive Oil being the primary source and is used in this formula as an emulsifier. It has beautiful skin feel and is also very moisturizing to the skin. Olivem 1000 all by itself is considered to be an active ingredient. If you are unable to find a source for Olivem 1000, I have also used BTMS 25 (not 50) with success. BTMS 25 is well known to leave a powdery feel on the skin. There are no other substitutes that I have tried or can recommend.

STEARIC ACID – Provides structure and heat stability

CETYL ALCOHOL – Provides emollience, structure and stability. Not to be confused with Isopropyl or Ethyl Alcohol which can be drying to the skin. Cetyl Alcohol is a fatty alcohol and is very moisturizing to the skin.

VIRGIN COCONUT OIL- (semi-solid) is the highest quality, but regular Coconut Oil 76 is just fine. It is widely believed that Coconut Oil provides mild antibacterial and antifungal properties. I have also read some studies on The National Library of Medicine that back this up. We all know about the many benefits of Coconut Oil, but it also has a very long shelf life with very little oxidation. It is not known for staining clothing. This makes it a perfect addition to a natural deodorant.

FRACTIONATED COCONUT OIL (liquid) aka MCT Oil is wonderful for the skin and has a very long shelf life. It also does not stain fabric.

JOJOBA OIL – Also has a very long shelf life and is wonderful for your skin.

MIXED TOCOPHEROLS – Mixed Vitamin E Antioxidant Blend. Often referred to as Vitamin T-50 and is usually found in the Preservative or Antioxidant section of your supplier. This is a blend of three natural forms of Vitamin E and is necessary to extend and protect the shelf life of your vegetable oils from oxidation. "Normal" Vitamin E is not suitable.

ZINC RICINOLEATE - It is sourced naturally from Castor Oil and Zinc. It works by chemically trapping and absorbing odor molecules which form during bacterial decomposition of perspiration. It does not inhibit sweating and is therefore not an antiperspirant. This one of the most important ingredients in this formula. There are no suitable substitutes for this ingredient.

ARROWROOT OR TAPIOCA STARCH: Soothing and highly absorbent.

Diatomaceous Earth: MUST BE FOOD GRADE! Make sure that the label states this clearly. Diatomaceous Earth is a fine, white to off-white powder that is made from ancient, fossilized, single-cell algae called Diatoms. It’s almost pure, amphorus (non-crystalized) silica making it extremely absorbent and a perfect ingredient to help absorb odour, moisture and odour causing sweat. It’s far more gentle than baking soda and far more effective at neutralizing odors. It also has a much finer texture…almost like corn starch.

MAGNESIUM HYDROXIDE POWDER: Is the active ingredient in Milk of Magnesia and also a very effective odour neutralizer.

ZINC OXIDE POWDER - Zinc Oxide is a natural mineral white powder that is good for so many things and is very effective in combating body odor. It’s also very soothing and protective to the skin. It is pretty much the sole ingredient in Calamine Powder. Calamine Powder is 99.5% pure Zinc Oxide which has been coloured with .5% Iron Oxide to give it the pinkish colour.

PRESERVATIVE: Optiphen Plus, Euxyl PE 9010 euxyl® PE 9010 is a liquid cosmetic preservative and suitable for leave-on, rinse-off and sensitive applications. Both of these preservatives are globally approved.

****************************
OPTIONAL INGREDIENTS:
****************************

SEA BUCKTHORN BERRY OIL– Because of the Diatomaceous Earth and Fuller’s Earth, the finished product is a slightly beige or off-white colour. Adding .5% of this oil improves the colour a bit as well as provides amazing skin benefits. We have not found it to stain or colour fabric in this small amount.

FULLER'S EARTH POWDER for extra absorbency and soothing. Only a small amount is necessary.

ALOE VERA EXTRACT POWDER 200X – You need just a wee pinch of this.

COLLOIDAL OATMEAL – Soothing and moisturizing. Make sure to use the pharmaceutic grade of Colloidal Oatmeal. It is often sold in pharmacies under the brand name AVEENO. ™ Oat flour or finely ground oatmeal is not suitable.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 12, 2021)

Okay, so I just went through all 36 pages of that thread. Phew!

But........while other forms of Magnesium such as sterate and citrate were nixed, there wasn't a clear answer on oxide instead of hydroxide.  @DeeAnna, what are your thoughts on that?  I am in the same situation as another EU member was in that thread, in that hydroxide itself isn't too expensive, but the shipping is at least 3x more than the product itself!  And none of the decent soaping suppliers that I know carry hydroxide either.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 12, 2021)

@The Efficacious Gentleman --

Magnesium hydroxide, Mg(OH)2, is the stuff I have purchased to use in deodorant.

Magnesium oxide, MgO, is hygroscopic, meaning it absorbs and reacts with water from the air -- or perspiration from your skin -- to form Mg(OH)2. That means you're going to end up with Mg(OH)2 no matter which one you start with as long as there's water present. That's why Milk of Magnesia can be produced by using either chemical.

To convert MgO powder into Mg(OH)2 powder, you would "slake" (mix) the MgO with water, pour off the free liquid, and then dry the sediment. That means if you can find MgO from local suppliers, but can't find Mg(OH)2, you could convert MgO into Mg(OH)2 if you wanted.

The only question I don't have an answer to is whether it would be wise to slake the MgO *before *putting it in deo or if it's okay to use the MgO directly in the deo. At the moment I'd lean toward slaking first, because I can think of two potential problems that might happen if a person used MgO directly in deo --

First, if you used MgO directly in an anhydrous deo, I suspect the MgO at the surface of the product in your jar or tube might absorb water from the air. That might make the surface of the deo unpleasantly goopy.

Second, if you applied MgO directly to the skin, it is going to slake itself by reacting with water at the surface of the person's skin or their perspiration. It's possible that could be drying or irritating to the skin.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you very much!  As stated at the start of the thread, this is more for the Admirable Lady than it is for me, so I'll see if she is okay with the cost (11€ for a 500ml pot, plus 18€ shipping is the best that I have managed to find so far!)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, I finally made it!

48.5% babassu
27% Magnesium hydroxide
12% cetyl alcohol
12% polysorbate 80
0.5% scent (lemongrass)

Has a good consistency and isn't greasy at all. Will let you know how it works out (from my side and also The Admirable Lady)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 2, 2022)

It works! Been using it for a while now and am amazed. No marks on the clothes, no smell, pits feel much better than when I was using sprays. 

Cost wise I still need to see. I think the commercial spray was cheaper maybe, but The Admirable Lady was using a product which was 15€ for 50g! So I'm well below that. I ended up getting the magnesium hydroxide sent to friends who live just over the border in Germany and they brought it down to me - saved money on delivery. But even if I had it delivered here and paid the extra, it would still be cheaper than 15€ for 50g


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 8, 2022)

Something I forgot to add, for the gents and most likely some of the ladies - this works even without having to shave your arm pits! A great relief


----------



## Professor Bernardo (Mar 8, 2022)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> It works! Been using it for a while now and am amazed. No marks on the clothes, no smell, pits feel much better than when I was using sprays.


I prefer to use Crystal deodorant, it is a type of alternative deodorant made of natural mineral salt called potassium alum, also known as potassium aluminum sulfate. It has been shown to have antimicrobial properties.  A nice plus is that the block lasts a long time.  I also use it as a post-shave skin conditioner which works great.

Potassium alum has been used as a deodorant in Southeast Asia for hundreds of years. Crystal deodorant has become more popular in Western cultures in the last 30 years.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 8, 2022)

I have a block of that for stopping any bleeds post shave, but my lady wife never got on with using them


----------



## lsg (Mar 8, 2022)

Here is a recipe from makingcosmetics.com.  I have used it and like it


			https://www.makingcosmetics.com/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-makingSharedLibrary/default/dw4892ebfc/formulas/formula-1040-Deodorant-Cream-Zinc-Ricinoleate.pdf


----------



## Ladka (Mar 8, 2022)

Professor Bernardo said:


> I prefer to use Crystal deodorant, ...  A nice plus is that the block lasts a long time.


It does ... unless you drop it onto a hard floor and get a million pieces


----------



## AliOop (Mar 8, 2022)

Ladka said:


> It does ... unless you drop it to a hard floor and get a million pieces


I tried the crystal deo and it didn’t work for me. Not only did it leave my pits stinky, the crystal started smelling the same.


----------



## nframe (Mar 10, 2022)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Well, I finally made it!
> 
> 48.5% babassu
> 27% Magnesium hydroxide
> ...


Is it solid enough to use in a tube? Or do you have to apply it with your fingers?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 12, 2022)

I think it would work as a stick, unless it got quite warmer. We use a finger to apply it, though. If you up the ca in exchange for some babassu, it should make it harder if needed


----------



## LisaBoBisa (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been wanting to try using fractionated coconut oil/MCT oil/caprylic acid for awhile. Looks like you use it along with a whole arsenal of odor fighting stuff, @Misschief and @lsg... my dad just smears MCT oil undiluted on his armpits instead of buying deodorants he's allergic to, so it sounds like it works  (he's never considered making deodorant)


----------



## LisaBoBisa (Mar 12, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I tried the crystal deo and it didn’t work for me. Not only did it leave my pits stinky, the crystal started smelling the same.


 SAME HERE. I started making my own deodorant because nothing I bought worked for me. I sweat like crazy and am allergic to everything!


----------



## nframe (Mar 12, 2022)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think it would work as a stick, unless it got quite warmer. We use a finger to apply it, though. If you up the ca in exchange for some babassu, it should make it harder if needed


Thank you.  I use ewax in mine.  Why do you use polysorbate 80 though?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 12, 2022)

This is my ingredient list, but sorry I am not posting all the percentages. It took me a few years to work it all out. I will post the main two percentages. 
Babassu Oil 40%
Magnesium hydroxide 30.4% (sifted into oils)
BTMS 25 do not overheat 
Carnauba Wax, Sunflower Wax, Candelilla Wax, etc.
Cetyl Alcohol
Zinc Ricinoleate 
Illipe Butter
Zinc Oxide (sifted) (1%)
Fragrance 0.5-1%

I left a few hints. I still have customers call me and order up to 10 tubes so they are stocked up until I get moved and start making my deo again. I do have to tweak this a bit for winter and summer.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 12, 2022)

AliOop said:


> Carolyn, you know I love your deodorant recipe better than all the others I've tried. It doesn't stain and works very well to control odor. The tube recipes that I've tried are pretty similar to yours.
> 
> The recipe I suggested above is quite different because @The Efficacious Gentleman is trying to dupe a paste recipe that his wife likes. It worked ok for me, but I dislike pastes due to having to clean my fingers after applying. But I wanted to offer that so he could get some ideas of percentages.
> 
> If TEG wanted to use your suggested ingredients in a paste-type formula, would you recommend that he leave out the wax, maybe the cetyl?


I would probably try leaving out the carnauba wax to start with. The Babassu and MH could also be upped in percentage. I find the MH softens the mix, and as we know it is part of the active ingredients along with the Zinc Ricinoleate. Side note: I found the Zinc Ricinoleate made a big difference in the performance of the deo sticks. 

I did forget to mention I put the ingredient list in order if anyone wants to reverse engineer it, but I do ask please do not share it out of this forum if you figure it out. I am thinking about writing an e-book with some of my recipes when I am settled next year.


----------



## Gaisy59 (Mar 12, 2022)

Wow i just keep it simple…60% magnesium, 38% babassu, 2% cera bellina wax. Mine does not have fragrance but if i do want to add fragrance i will just adjust the babassu. The cera bellina was at 2% works very well in my deodorant roll up stick. I never could understand why anyone would want to add all the extra ingredients.  I still have to test this summer to see how well that holds up to sitting in a hot car in the sun to see if it melts.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 12, 2022)

Gaisy59 said:


> Wow i just keep it simple…60% magnesium, 38% babassu, 2% cera bellina wax. Mine does not have fragrance but if i do want to add fragrance i will just adjust the babassu. The cera bellina was at 2% works very well in my deodorant roll up stick. I never could understand why anyone would want to add all the extra ingredients.  I still have to test this summer to see how well that holds up to sitting in a hot car in the sun to see if it melts.


It took me a few years to work out what would work and hold up fairly well in a market. I found beeswax ie cera bellina became sticky and could stain hence my use of other waxes. I still had to keep my deo sticks in a cooler during the summer at markets. The BTMS25 emulsifier was used so the deo would wash off easier. Zinc Oxide helps with Odor, Zinc Ricinoleate really helps odor, a little Illipe butter helps with glide, and the Cetyl Alcohol also helps glide and helps it hold up in the tube. I hope this helps answer some of your questions about why all the ingredients. I sold a very large amount of these to both men and women fragranced and unfragranced.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 13, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> It took me a few years to work out what would work and hold up fairly well in a market. I found beeswax ie cera bellina became sticky and could stain hence my use of other waxes. I still had to keep my deo sticks in a cooler during the summer at markets. The BTMS25 emulsifier was used so the deo would wash off easier. Zinc Oxide helps with Odor, Zinc Ricinoleate really helps odor, a little Illipe butter helps with glide, and the Cetyl Alcohol also helps glide and helps it hold up in the tube. I hope this helps answer some of your questions about why all the ingredients. I sold a very large amount of these to both men and women fragranced and unfragranced.


And I can testify, Carolyn’s deo is awesome. It’s all I’ve used for over a year now, and we are very happy with it.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 13, 2022)

AliOop said:


> And I can testify, Carolyn’s deo is awesome. It’s all I’ve used for over a year now, and we are very happy with it.


Thank you


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 13, 2022)

nframe said:


> Thank you.  I use ewax in mine.  Why do you use polysorbate 80 though?


Because it's the emulsifier that I have here, and having the oil able to bind with the water whilst washing is a good idea, in case some of it is on the clothes


----------



## Gaisy59 (Mar 13, 2022)

But I don’t have any staining and i admit the glide isn’t totally smooth but there is still no odor without all those ingredients. I have no doubt Carolyn’s deo is excellent but I personally would prefer simplicity. Just sayin is all.


----------



## AliOop (Mar 13, 2022)

That's the main thing is that it works for you, @Gaisy59. I personally can't stand deo that doesn't glide easily, so for me, the extra ingredients are a must. That's the beauty of DIY - we all get to decide which pieces are important to us, and to make something that fits.


----------



## nframe (Mar 13, 2022)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Because it's the emulsifier that I have here, and having the oil able to bind with the water whilst washing is a good idea, in case some of it is on the clothes


Thank you.


----------

